# Review Modwright Sony NS999ES DVD Player



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

I keep promising Sonnie reviews, but always over promise and under deliver:huh: 

Well I wanted to share the component that really changed my 2 channel listening, the review is not meant to be a comparison or promote the player - but a path I took.
My first CD player was a second generation Marantz that lasted me for many years, when I upgraded my amp and speakers I was living in Germany and tried the top of the range Marantz but settled on a local player from a new manufacturer. This was a Lua Cantelina, with a tube output section, it won reviews in the German HiFi press - then the trouble started as I moved to the US and decided to go down the HT/Multi-Chanel route.

My DVD player was the Sony NS999ES DVD/CD/SACD player - great video and SACD performance but too harsh for me with regular CD's. I then read that Audiophile had rated the Sony XA777ES CD/SACD player, and bought one of these on Audiogon (original price was $3000:blink: ). It still sounded harsh in my system so, in desparation, I bought the Musical Fidelity trio of Tube Buffer/DAC/PSU, which all helped significantly, but I now had more equipment/power cords/interconnects than the combined exhibitors at the CES show! How to downsize, and still have great sound?
My local dealer recommended the Esoteric DV50S, and loaned me a demo unit - this is a top notch Universal player, but at $5000 was a test for my marital negotiation skills. Over the couple of years prior to this I had lurked on the Dan Wright forum, but did not have enough feedback/research to make a decision. I gave Dan a call and asked him how his modded Sony compared with the Esoteric, Dan is too honest and told me that he'd never heard them together and had no feedback from others comparing the 2. But, he did try and explain the sound I should expect to hear. I took the plunge as Dan had a great deal on new units he had in stock with all the upgrades - Bybee filters/capacitors/clock/tubed output/power supplier etc.

I still had the Esoteric when the Sony arrived and was able to spend a week with both of them. The Sony won, the Esoteric was a little 'drier' in its presentation, the Sony more musical and 3 dimensional. The modded player is a million miles away from the stock unit, sounds completely different - all the digital harshness is gone, voices are very natural, bass is tighter and deeper, it's just so much more fun to listen too. The first few nights I had it I was up until 2 in the morning, getting out the CD's I hadn't listened to in years - it really is that dramatic. I was able to sell my Sony XA777ES and the MF trio, and promote my unmodded 999ES to the family room. The Esoteric went back to the dealer, it really is an excellent universal player that I would recommend be included in a listening test. 
The downsides are no DVD-Audio with the Sony, you have two tubes sticking out the top plate and a seperate off board power supply for the 2 channel output stage. The DVD-A issue can be resolved by having Dan mod a Denon.
Sony have just launched their latest top of the range DVD/CD/SACD player, and as a result owners of the modded 999ES are offloading them on Audigon at great prices in order to upgrade (some great photos there too). This has motivated me to make this post, as now is a great time if anyone is thinking to go down this path, and hesitated like I did. I now have the one machine solution (pity about the PSU) that I sought, and have revitalised my 2 channel enjoyment to such an extent that I'm a regular CD purchaser again:sn: 
Dan is very open and friendly, he stands by his products and supports owners of used equipment, but the key is that he uses his ears to get the sound he's looking for and not data print outs like the mass producers. Anyone who's interested can give Dan a call, or send me a pm.

I'm off to listen to some music


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

After hearing Phil's modded 999ES I would love to be able to drop coin on a CD/SACD player that is modded by Dan. I met the man at HE2006 and he is much more moddest then one might think. And he was featuring the new 9100ES which IMO was phenominal but I would say the improvement over the 999ES is rahter good with the newest DACs and DSD chipset.

~Bob


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

As a postscript I attach a review link:

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue14/modwright999ES.htm

Dan improved on the review player further with his Platinum upgrade, which is the unit I have.
A few weeks ago I did an AB comparison with the regular CD version, and SACD version, of James Taylor's 'Hourglass'. This was out of curiosity as I had gone down the SACD path in frustration rather than anything else. The outcome - I was shocked - the differences between the two formats on Dan's player were negligible, the CD sounded as good as the SACD. With the latest generation DAC's, and the mods, CD sound is the closest to analog I've heard since the birth of CD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm wondering why his Denon 3910 Mod is twice as expensive. $1,300.00 for the improvements you've reaped sounds like a bargian, but $2,500.00 for me falls in to that "OUCH" realm. I'm sure the increase is justified. Guess I need to contact Dan for an education.

RG


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Robert, the costs of the upgrades are basically the same if its Denon or Sony. The variable is the level of modification that Dan carries out, I've attached the link:

http://modwright.com/products/

The review was for the first stage presentation, Dan went on to add more mods to the menu at different price levels. I finished up with the Signature Truth mod, and haven't looked back since. I believe the Denon price is for the full modification.

This is not a cheap option, but is more cost effective than buying a high end Universal player for anyone who wants to have CD performance that comes close to analog.
I still have an unmodded 999ES and the difference in CD quality is huge.
I like the sound so much I need to get off the forum to try and make more money to pay for the new 9100 Sony:R 

If anyone is interested in exploring this path Dan has an open door, and can discuss in more detail over the phone.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm with RG here... OUCH! I have the 3910 myself, but I hardly ever listen to CD's anyway. If I were a critical listener I might have to cough up the money. It would have t make this player incredible though, which it probably does. I've said once I get my new RM30's with the CDWG's I'm gonna do a little 2-channel listening, but then again, I don't know. It's just hard for me to sit down and listen to my favorite music in 2-channel when I have this music on DVD in concert. lol... stubborn mule that I am.

This stuff is still interesting. Maybe you could invite Dan to the forum sometime and he can share a little of his secrets with us.


----------



## laserman (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,

Food for thought - I have heard SACD and redbook Cd versions in friends' systems and I had a difficult time picking out which was which in 2ch mode. Many people who have ventured into HT in a serious way have gravitated towards improving their 2ch setups too. If you don't believe me, look at the reasons why people sell stuff on the internet.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I just got done disconnecting my Denon 3910 and it will be on the selling block. No upgrade for it. Not sure the Toshiba will be up to par for two channel. But these mods interest me none the less. Who knows... one day I may create some more room and figure out a way to create a two channel setup.


----------

